# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  خطا  در  لود  کردن   در محیط gui

## stahad1

سلام. 
من  یه کد  نوشتم  که  از  یک  edit  یک  ادرس را بگیرد و   بعد  آن  ماتریس که  قبلا   ذخیره  کردم  load  کنه   ولی  کار نمیکنه


code

x=get(handles.edit3,'string');
load(x);

----------

